# problemi prima installazione

## betamatteo

ciao,

mi sono deciso ad installare gentoo, nonostante avessi qualche dubbio, ma vado avanti perchè voglio verificare se è la distro che sto cercando da tanto tempo.

per l'installazione ho usato il livecd 2006, con la modalità grafica "gentoo linux installer (gtk+)

la prima cosa che mi ha colpito è che, per installare da cd ci ha messo circa 4 ore, quando con la maggior parte delle distro che ho usato, il tempo era massimo di un'ora.

alla fine però ce l'ho fatta.

pensavo di aver fatto tutto bene ma.....

1) durante l'installazione mi da un errore nell'aggiunta di un utente, perciò al boot mi sono dovuto loggare come root.

2) alla fine della procedura di boot questi messaggi:

EE failed to load module  Glcore

 "                "                     radeon

   "              "                       Kbd

  "               "                       mouse

   "             "                       Synaptics

3)non ho impostato la connessione perchè pensavo di usare pppoe-setup, che per me è più semplice (ho unaconnessione alice fast), 

ma se lancio pppoe-setup o nano pppoe-setup mi risponde che non c'è il modulo.

il livecd funzionava bene ed aveva tutto l'occorrente, è possibile prendere da lì quello che manca?

spero mi aiutiate, perchè vorrei restare su questa distro ed impostarla bene.

grazie

betamatteo

----------

## Scen

Ciao, e benvenuto  :Cool: 

Purtroppo l'installer grafico (o con interfaccia a caratteri) non è ancora pienamente maturo, per cui è molto probabile riscontrare delle difficoltà durante il suo utilizzo.

Tuttavia leggo che hai utilizzato, per l'installazione, un livecd 2006.*: da qualche settimana è stato rilasciata la versione 2007.0, sicuramente più aggiornata e funzionale.

Pertanto (prima di consigliarti l'installazione "mano-manina"), ti consiglio di provare ad installare tramite livecd 2007.0: se dovessi ancora riscontrare problemi, noi siamo qua  :Cool: 

----------

## betamatteo

sono riuscito a far andare startx con il livecd 2007 grazie ai consigli di tigerwalk, ma manca l'cona per l'installazione da console o grafica che c'è sulla 2006, o comunque non l'ho trovata nel menù.

per quello che riguarda l'installazione manuale, devo dire che non me la sento, anchè perchè i problemi che ho sempre trovato in questo tipo di installazione erano sempre sulla scheda grafica.

ho dato un'occhiata al file /etc/X11/xorg.conf e tutti quei moduli ci sono.

richiedo: dal CD d'installazione non è possibile trovare ciò che mi serve?

per me adesso il problema più grosso è far partire la sceda grafica, poi credo di riuscire a risolvere il nome utente ecc...

betamatteo

----------

## lavish

 *betamatteo wrote:*   

> la prima cosa che mi ha colpito è che, per installare da cd ci ha messo circa 4 ore, quando con la maggior parte delle distro che ho usato, il tempo era massimo di un'ora.

 

 *betamatteo wrote:*   

> per quello che riguarda l'installazione manuale, devo dire che non me la sento, anchè perchè i problemi che ho sempre trovato in questo tipo di installazione erano sempre sulla scheda grafica.

 

Ciao e benvenuto anche da parte mia!

Non vorrei scoraggiarti, ma hai idea di cosa sia gentoo? Per forza impieghi piu' tempo rispetto ad una debian o ad una slackware perche' mentre in questo caso si tratta di distribuzioni binarie, su gentoo compili tutto il software che andrai ad installare. Quindi al tempo di installazione dovrai sommare il tempo di compilazione che non e' affatto poco.

Riguardo all'installazione: se non te la senti di seguire l'handbook, cambia distribuzione. Dal mio punto di vista l'installer grafico di gentoo e' sempre stata una pessima mossa e ti porta a non capire i passaggi effettuati e crea difficolta' nel risolverli.

Il mio consiglio e' quello di seguire l'handbook con calma, non avere fretta e cercare di capire come funzionano le cose, senza fare un copy&paste delle istruzioni senza nemmeno leggerle  :Razz: 

Vedrai che oltre alla soddisfazione, ti troverai con un sistema dove ti sentirai molto piu' a tuo agio e noi potremo chiederti, per esempio:

 *Quote:*   

> 1) durante l'installazione mi da un errore nell'aggiunta di un utente, perciò al boot mi sono dovuto loggare come root. 

 

"Che comando hai dato per creare l'utente?"

 :Wink: 

Ciao e buona fortuna!

----------

## betamatteo

per l'nstallazione manuale ci penso un po su, forse ho sopravvalutato le mie conoscenze, pensavo che il livecd in qualche modo mi risolvesse qualche problema.

comunque grazie

betamatteo

----------

## lavish

 *betamatteo wrote:*   

> per l'nstallazione manuale ci penso un po su, forse ho sopravvalutato le mie conoscenze, pensavo che il livecd in qualche modo mi risolvesse qualche problema.

 

E' tutto documentato benissimo! Conosco persone che hanno installate gentoo senza aver mai usato linux prima  :Smile: 

Basta solo mettersi con calma   :Wink: 

Ciao!

----------

## djinnZ

A dire il vero nell'installazione "manuale" l'unica cosa che manca è il menù grafico ma è molto più semplice ed immediata e se hai problemi puoi limitarti a dire "ho lanciato questo comando e mi è uscito questo errore" se hai bisogno di aiuto, invece di arrampicarti in complesse descrizioni di quel che ti capita a video.

Stampati la guida e seguila pedissequamente, ti risparmi un sacco di scocciature.

Per ppoe esattamente il messaggio a quale modulo si riferisce?

----------

## betamatteo

ho letto le istruzioni per l'installazione di gentoo ma qualcosa non mi è chiara.

cito da manuale:

I due CD di Installazione sono:

   Il CD di Installazione Gentoo Minimale, un CD bootabile molto snello il cui unico scopo è di bootare il sistema, configurare la rete e continuare con l'installazione Gentoo.

    * Il LiveCD di Installazione contiene tutto il necesessario per in installare Gentoo. Offre un ambiente grafico, una procedura di installazione sia grafica, sia da console che esegue l'installazione autonomamente ed ovviamente le istruzioni per l'installazione per la propria architettura.

passo ora alla guida per installazione da livecd, cito:

Inserire il LiveCD di installazione nel lettore CD-ROM e riavviare il sistema. Dovrebbe comparire una schermata con il prompt del boot. A questo punto, premendo invio è possibile far partire il processo di boot con le opzioni di default oppure far bootare il CD di installazione con opzioni personalizzate specificando un kernel seguito dalle opzioni desiderate e premendo invio.

poi prosegue con una serie di opzioni, dalla scelta dell'utente alla passw di root.

ma se premo invio per le opzioni di default, il cd parte, mi fa scegliere la nazionalità della tastiera e si ferma solo quando carica gnome.

dopo il primo invio non mi da altre possibilità di scelta.

nel caso della 2006.1 ci sono le due icone sul desk per la scelta della installazione grafica o testuale, nel caso della 2007.0 queste icone non ci sono, ma c'è la possibilità di usare da console installer o installer-dialog

domanda:

quando mi dite di usare l'installazione manuale, vi riferite all'uso del cd minimale e quindi installando da rete?

oppure usare l'installazione testuale del livecd 2006.1?

oppure installer da 2007.0?

scusate, forse per voi sono domande banali, ma per me.....

betamatteo

----------

## bandreabis

 *lavish wrote:*   

> E' tutto documentato benissimo! Conosco persone che hanno installate gentoo senza aver mai usato linux prima 
> 
> Basta solo mettersi con calma  
> 
> Ciao!

 

Mi hai chiamato???   :Laughing: 

----------

## Scen

 *betamatteo wrote:*   

> domanda:
> 
> quando mi dite di usare l'installazione manuale, vi riferite all'uso del cd minimale e quindi installando da rete?
> 
> oppure usare l'installazione testuale del livecd 2006.1?
> ...

 

uso del cd minimale e quindi installando da rete  :Cool: 

Non vorrei crearti ulteriore confusione, però vorrei aggiungere un'informazione che spero ti chiarisca come funziona l'installazione manuale: potresti anche avviare il pc con un qualsiasi LiveCD Linux diverso da Gentoo (es. Knoppix  :Rolling Eyes:  ) ed effettuare l'installazione tramite l'ambiente che ti offre (per esempio con Knoppix avresti un sistema Linux completo e funzionante, con la possibilità di collegarti ad Internet e reperrire informazioni o chiedere aiuto "in tempo reale" durante le varie fasi dell'installazione.

Qui trovi ulteriori delucidazioni a riguardo.

P.S. ti consiglio di utilizzare in modo massiccio i BBCode in modo da rendere più leggibili i tuoi messaggi, nel caso tu dovessi visualizzare del codice o riportare frasi da altre fonti (es. dal manuale)

----------

## Onip

esattamente, puoi procedere all'installazione manuale (=no installer)  anche dai gentoo livecd (visto che a quanto pare ce li hai già), ti basta aprire l'handbook con firefox e un terminale. Non è strettamente necessario il minimal cd. Quello è lì per evitare alla gente di tirare giù 700Mb di roba da internet.

----------

## Tigerwalk

Io ho installato Gentoo su un hd esterno partendo da una distribuzione (Sabayon) già installata sull'hd interno. Quindi senza usare nessun CD e sfruttando tutte le funzionalità di Sabayon (wi-fi, etc.). Non ho avuto problemi particolari (e non sono affatto una cima  :Laughing:  , anzi!!!)

----------

## betamatteo

ciao ragazzi, 

non è la prima distro che uso, compreso archlinux che non è proprio semplice, ma devo dire che questa volta mi sono davvero sentito un endicappato.

sono riuscito ad installare gentoo, l'installazione grafica funziona quasi bene, il problema era che, nel passaggio sulla scelta dei pacchetti, non avevo spuntato la voce Xorg, dando per scontato che l'installasse di default, quindi ci  ho riprovato e dopo 5 ore ho avviato gnome con startx.

come al solito, non mi ha riconosciuto l'impostazione dell'utente, ma poi l'ho fatto con gnome.

al boot mi segnala errore:

could not open "system map" no such file or directory, 

che non so che significa

ora due problemini abbastanza importanti.

1)non riesco a trovare il comando per passare da utente a root

mi spiego, se al boot decido di loggarmi come root, va tutto bene, mi chiede la passw ed anche gnome la riconosce

se invece da user voglio loggarmi come root la cosa non funziona, ho provato con su, nano su, nano - su,

non c'è verso, mi chiede la passw ma poi dice "permesso negato" e non mi fa neanche spegnere il computer perchè non accetta alcun comando.

2)connessione

ho caricato il modulo con modprobe

ho lanciato ifconfig eth0 e il test è andato a buon fine

ma non mi fa configurare pppoe-setup, probabilmente perchè non c'è.

se pingo www.google.it mi dice che è sconosciuto,

se pingo 192.168.1.2 va tutto bene

devo aprire altri post per queste domande?

betamatteo

p:s: come faccio in un post ad aggiungere "problema risolto" ?

----------

## lavish

 *betamatteo wrote:*   

> sono riuscito ad installare gentoo, l'installazione grafica funziona quasi bene, il problema era che, nel passaggio sulla scelta dei pacchetti, non avevo spuntato la voce Xorg, dando per scontato che l'installasse di default, quindi ci  ho riprovato e dopo 5 ore ho avviato gnome con startx.

 

Su gentoo non c'e' nulla di default

 *betamatteo wrote:*   

> 1)non riesco a trovare il comando per passare da utente a root
> 
> mi spiego, se al boot decido di loggarmi come root, va tutto bene, mi chiede la passw ed anche gnome la riconosce
> 
> se invece da user voglio loggarmi come root la cosa non funziona, ho provato con su, nano su, nano - su,
> ...

 

Se avessi seguito i nostri consigli avresti efettuto una installazione manuale e forse ti saresti reso conto a cosa serve il gruppo wheel http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?style=printable&full=1#book_part1_chap11  :Rolling Eyes: 

 *betamatteo wrote:*   

> 2)connessione
> 
> ho caricato il modulo con modprobe
> 
> ho lanciato ifconfig eth0 e il test è andato a buon fine
> ...

 

Che dici... forse perche' non l'hai installato? Il pacchetto e' questo: net-dialup/rp-pppoe

 *betamatteo wrote:*   

> p:s: come faccio in un post ad aggiungere "problema risolto" ?

 

Modifichi il primo post e cambi il titolo al thread

----------

## Onip

a) per loggarsi come root l'utente deve essere nel gruppo wheel, basta aggiungercelo e riloggarsi.

b) il pacchetto contenente pppoe-setup va, ovviamente, installato. Se non ce l'hai puoi fare così

```
# emerge -pf rp-pppoe
```

ti segni uno degli indirizzi per ogni pacchetto e poi da un livecd (o altro so) scarichi tutti i sorgenti che ti servono, anche quelli delle eventuali dipendenze, mi raccomando.

avvii la tua gentoo, copi i tarball in /usr/portage/distfiles/ e poi puoi emergere tranquillamente rp-pppoe.

Byez

ps per aggiungere risolto basta editare il primo post e modificare il titolo.

----------

## Onip

dannati mod malati di protagonismo   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Twisted Evil:   :Razz:   :Smile:   :Very Happy:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Scen

 *betamatteo wrote:*   

> al boot mi segnala errore:
> 
> could not open "system map" no such file or directory, 
> 
> che non so che significa

 

Ignoralo, lui prova a cercare il file System.map ma non lo trova, comunque non è niente di grave (e mi pare che nelle versioni aggiornate di baselayout questo messaggio sia stato sistemato

ora due problemini abbastanza importanti.

 *betamatteo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1)non riesco a trovare il comando per passare da utente a root
> 
> mi spiego, se al boot decido di loggarmi come root, va tutto bene, mi chiede la passw ed anche gnome la riconosce
> ...

 

Devi inserire il tuo utente nel gruppo wheel: nel capitolo Termine dell'installazione Gentoo del Manuale è tutto spiegato  :Smile: 

 *betamatteo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2)connessione
> 
> ho caricato il modulo con modprobe
> ...

 

Per configurare la rete leggi la sezione apposita del manuale, troverai un bel pò di informazioni

 *betamatteo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> devo aprire altri post per queste domande?
> 
> 

 

Beh, per ora sei ancora "in topic", per cui non ci dovrebbero essere problemi. Comunque ti consiglio, prima di postare, di seguire la documentazione e/o di cercare nel forum per vedere se i tuoi problemi sono già stati riscontrati/risolti da altri utenti (e nel 99,9999% dei casi sarà così  :Wink: 

 *betamatteo wrote:*   

> p:s: come faccio in un post ad aggiungere "problema risolto" ?

 

Basta modificare il tuo primo messaggio (premi il pulsante "Modifica") e modifica il titolo della discussione.

[EDIT]fregato sul tempo da Onip, comunque posto lo stesso, ci ho messo troppo impegno x buttare tutto al vento  :Razz:   :Cool:  [/EDIT]

----------

## lavish

first   :Cool: 

----------

## Scen

Tzè, è che sto scrivendo da un dannato notebook... io OOOODIO le tastiere dei notebook!  :Evil or Very Mad: 

 :Wink: 

Comunque con questa tripla risposta carpiata sormontata abbiamo dato la dimostrazione che la comunità Gentoo, se di buon umore, è ineguagliabile  :Cool:   :Razz: 

----------

## djinnZ

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Tzè, è che sto scrivendo da un dannato notebook... io OOOODIO le tastiere dei notebook! 

 

Prova a vedere il nevada XA (8317) che ho io. La tastiera è una normale 102 tasti. Manca solo la sezione print/end/home/... ma le quattro frecce ci sono. Un modello simile lo fa anche la toshiba.

----------

## lavish

Si' anche io avrei voluto sfotterlo dicendo di prendersi un thinkpad, ma cosi' andiamo troppo OT, su  :Razz: 

----------

## betamatteo

sono ancora alla configurazione della rete, accantonando net.setup e pppoe-setup.

al boot messaggio:

ERROR: problem starting needed service net.etho

               net mount was not started

vado alla guida

 *Quote:*   

> Codice 1: Collegamento simbolico di net.eth0 a net.lo
> 
> # cd /etc/init.d
> 
> # ln -s net.lo net.eth0

 

in /etc/init.d c'è il link simbolico net.etho

 *Quote:*   

> Ora il sistema Gentoo RC conosce questa interfaccia, ma deve anche sapere come configurarla. Tutte le interfacce di rete sono configurate in /etc/conf.d/net. Segue un esempio di configurazione per DHCP e indirizzi statici.
> 
> Codice 2: Esempi per /etc/conf.d/net
> 
> # Per DHCP
> ...

 

apro /etc/conf.d/net il contenuto è questo

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

iface_eth0="dhcp"

dhcpcd_eth0=""

lancio ifconfig eth0 e la configurazione con IP netmask e broadcast è corretta

apro /etc/resolv.conf e metto i DNS che uso normalmente con linux quando configuro pppoe.

quind "ping -c 3 www.gentoo.org"

non succede niente.

betamatteo

----------

## betamatteo

ciao,

dopo molto tempo ho capito che la connessione funzionava ma non riuscivo a entrare in internet e per questo non riuscivo a fare niente.

ho verificato l'impostazione della connessione e poi con i comandi

/etc/init.d/net.eth0 start  mi connetto

/etc/init.d/net.eth0 stop mi disconnetto

se pingo 192.168 .1.1   va tutto bene

se tento di connettermi ad un sito invece no.

mi sono poi ricordato che quando ho provato ad usare il livecd e configuravo pppoe-setup, con pppoe-start mi connettevo, e non c'erano dubbi, ma poi firefox non riusciva a navigare.

betamatteo

----------

## codadilupo

1) vim /etc/resolv.conf

2) nameserver tuo_ip_dns_primario

    nameserver tuo_ip_dns_secondario

3) ping www.google.it

Coda

----------

## betamatteo

scusa il ritardo, ho dovuto fare un controllo.

i dns sono quelli che uso sempre

dns1 208.67.222.222

dns2 208.67.220.220

hanno sempre funzionato

ho dovuto fare una verifica perchè a quanto sembra gnome non riconosce i cambiamenti fatti da terminale, comunque tutte le prove adesso le sto facendo da terminale senza entrare in gnome.

purteoppo devo entrare ed uscire da un'altra distro ed entrare in gentoo per fare delle prove.

betamatteo

----------

## lavish

Ho fatto il merge del thread aperto da betamatteo con quello precedentemente aperto da se stesso...

Di solito applichiamo la regola di 1 problema 1 thread, ma aprire un nuovo thread lasciando 3/4 delle informazioni sulla configurazione della rete su un altro e' assurdo... per questo motivo continuiamo nel thread di prima

----------

## betamatteo

qualcuno mi può dire se c'è è qual'è il file dove viene salvata la configurazione di rete in cui trovo lo, etho, gateway, routes ecc...?

----------

## djinnZ

la rete viene avvaita dallo script /etc/init.d/net.lo (ed i vari net.eth0 etc. sono link ad esso) il file di configurazione invece è unico ed è /etc/conf.d/net.

Il resto dei file di configurazione segue i percorsi normali.

Dovrebbe esserci anche un net.example che contiene una configurazione commentata abbastanza completa.

----------

